

AMD, Nvidia ramp up Linux driver support after Valve's SteamOS announcement - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2049369/amd-nvidia-ramp-up-linux-driver-support-after-valves-steamos-announcement.html

======
devx
Amazing. Thank you Valve! You single-handedly did what hasn't been possible
for at least a decade - get chip makers to really care about delivering very
optimized drivers for Linux.

Valve will probably succeed in making Linux more mainstream than Canonical
ever could, too.

